# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Zion Hill Update Sept 15, 2014

## captaind

We have four acres under cultivation. Certified organic. I've owned it for 40 yrs and before that cows were grazed there. Not one ounce.
 of chemical fertilizer.

http://s280.photobucket.com/user/cap...?sort=3&page=1

----------


## SriJah

Beautiful! My kind of place.

----------


## tubes

I farm 70 acres here in NJ the same way and know 4 acres is no easy task....nice job!

----------


## yetta

Nature at its best!!  Looking good Captain!

----------


## Coco

Very nice. What are you cultivating? Please tell Linston that Dennis and CoCo said hello and we'll see him again soon!

----------


## rustedduck

Looking better all the time.

----------

